# Lepsons or Pristine Wheels?



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm looking to get my wheels completely refurbed and I've been looking at these two. I have seen the odd bad review on both of them here and there, although nothing recent. From what I've read they both go about the job in the proper manner but PW do offer replacement wheels if you need them. Lepsons seem a little more expensive than other places and I can't find any prices on PW to compare them to. The bottom line is I want the absolute best finish I can get even if it does cost a little more. I was thinking of getting them done in shadow chrome. Does anyone have any knowledge of either company or shadow chrome as a finish(durability/maintenance)? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for reading.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

I had my wheels refurbished at lepsons in June and actually had shadow chrome but not the darker version. Its the second time Lepsons have done my wheels, the first time was their basic refurb which, in my opinion is not as good a finish as opting for the shadow chrome which is probably the most expensive.

They are expensive yes, but the process is extensive with removing the old finish etc and I was pleased with the finish you of course need to seal them straight away with something of your choice. And finish will be kept well notwithstanding the inevitable road chips etc that you will collect.

You will pay extra for bigger wheels mine is a BMW (sorry no pictures) the plus for me is they are also professional tyre fitters so no damage when they put them back on, also a good time to put new tyres on if you need them.

The process is the same where ever you go for refurb but the preparation probably isnt must have tyres off. Would I use them again, yes I would simply because I know their process and what is achievable.


----------



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

TopTrainer said:


> I had my wheels refurbished at lepsons in June and actually had shadow chrome but not the darker version. Its the second time Lepsons have done my wheels, the first time was their basic refurb which, in my opinion is not as good a finish as opting for the shadow chrome which is probably the most expensive.
> 
> They are expensive yes, but the process is extensive with removing the old finish etc and I was pleased with the finish you of course need to seal them straight away with something of your choice. And finish will be kept well notwithstanding the inevitable road chips etc that you will collect.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input and mine are BMW alloys too. I'd love to see the finish on yours if you have any pictures at all?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine were done by Aerocoat which is a powder coated finish


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Lepsons. I have only used them once and they were amazing. Keep you updated ect ect. My alloys were powder coated. They give you a year's warranty on the paint work if it starts to peel away.

This was how my alloys looked after Ford tried to fix them when I bought the car.



















And this is what they look like now in 'new anthracite'.



















This was meant to cost 335 including collect and delivery service but Ford paid for it all after many attempts to fix them.

Hope this helps.

Ryan


----------



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

Natalie said:


> Mine were done by Aerocoat which is a powder coated finish


They're spot on. Where are Aerocoat based?


----------



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

footfistart said:


> Lepsons. I have only used them once and they were amazing. Keep you updated ect ect. My alloys were powder coated. They give you a year's warranty on the paint work if it starts to peel away.
> 
> This was how my alloys looked after Ford tried to fix them when I bought the car.
> 
> ...


That's some difference in finish there. They look great! Were they done recently?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah they were done in May this year. I sealed them with some dlux and dirt just doesn't stick


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't think you'll go wrong with Lepsons or Pristine Wheels from what I've seen, no first hand experience however.

I'd recommend Platinum Alloys in Swindon - I've had several sets done personally and they've been spot-on every time.
They also do all the refurbs and colour swaps for the local Ferrari dealer:thumb:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> I don't think you'll go wrong with Lepsons or Pristine Wheels from what I've seen, no first hand experience however.
> 
> I'd recommend Platinum Alloys in Swindon - I've had several sets done personally and they've been spot-on every time.
> They also do all the refurbs and colour swaps for the local Ferrari dealer:thumb:


I may be wrong but I think Platinum were Lepsons previously

Anyway o only hear good things about Platinum and yes they do Ferrari and so say the surrounding garages such as Audi and Porsche too


----------



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

footfistart said:


> Yeah they were done in May this year. I sealed them with some dlux and dirt just doesn't stick


You're definitely starting to convince me. I'm looking for a guarantee of a trouble free experience that in reality I'm probably not going to get. They both deal in high volumes so I suppose there's bound to be the odd mistake here and there. I spoke to a bloke that had his Audi wheels done there in shadow chrome around 5 years ago (he said they were taken over about 3 years ago?) and he said they went back twice. Apparently they said they were under the cosh because someone was off sick and one of the machines was down. I suppose in the end you've got to go with the percentages. I haven't seen any bad reviews from recent times.


----------



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> I don't think you'll go wrong with Lepsons or Pristine Wheels from what I've seen, no first hand experience however.
> 
> I'd recommend Platinum Alloys in Swindon - I've had several sets done personally and they've been spot-on every time.
> 
> They also do all the refurbs and colour swaps for the local Ferrari dealer:thumb:





hobbs182 said:


> I may be wrong but I think Platinum were Lepsons previously
> 
> Anyway o only hear good things about Platinum and yes they do Ferrari and so say the surrounding garages such as Audi and Porsche too


They sound good but I'd like to find somewhere a bit closer to Kent if it's possible. Thanks for opinions though.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

You don't need to find somewhere closer. They have an offer which is always there that they come and collect your alloys and bring them back to you. I live over 100 miles away from Lepsons and had no problem.


----------



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry footfistart I was referring to their recommendations for Platinum. I didn't word it clearly enough. Lepsons are only half an hour from me.


----------



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh yeah, forgot to ask, what is dlux?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

stevec1906 said:


> They're spot on. Where are Aerocoat based?


In Norfolk (Great Yarmouth possibly) I had to get them couriered there but it was worth it, as the finish is quite close to how they would have been from the factory. I'm in North Lincolnshire and there was no-one locally that could do a chrome powder coat finish.
They've been done over 2 years now and still look spot on.


----------



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks Natalie I'll have a look at them. 

I've seen recommendations on another forum for Custom Cars in West London for complete refurbs done by a fella called Dips. A few people on there that had dealings with Lepsons and Pristine Wheels and reckoned this fella was the best by far. Anyone heard of him?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I used Lepsons for a colour change from silver to anthracite powder coated great job can not fault them.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

No first hand experience but I'd say Lepsons just because KDS Keltic use them. If they're good enough for Kelly, they're good enough for anybody.


----------



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts. It's appreciated.


----------

